# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed om dieetadvies uit het basispakket te schrappen

## Leontien

> Diëtisten menen dat het schrappen van voedingsadvies uit het basispakket schadelijk is voor de gezondheid. Volgens de Nederlandse Vereniging van Diëtisten (NVD) is een dieet voor 250.000 mensen medisch noodzakelijk.
> 
> Met voedingsadvies kunnen ernstigere gezondheidsklachten voorkomen worden, stellen zij dinsdag. Dat geldt onder meer voor patiënten met overgewicht, een voedselallergie of kauw- en slikstoornissen.
> 
> De diëtisten hebben al circa 25.000 handtekeningen verzameld van mensen die ook boos zijn over het kabinetsvoornemen om dieetadvies per 1 januari uit het basispakket schrappen.


nu.nl

*Deel jij de mening van de diëtisten of denk je niet dat de gezonheid achteruit gaat?*

Geef je mening!

----------


## ben0911

Er moet bezuinigd worden en dan is dit wel 1 van de eerste dingen die in aanmerking komen.
Bezuinigen op bijv. maagzuurremmers is veel desastreuzer.

Dit tast alleen de gezondheid aan als je zelf geen maat weet te houden met eten. Ik heb ervaring, hoor.

Een dieet pluk je zo van het Internet.
Wel jammer voor al die dietisten die buiten een ziekenhuis werken.

----------


## irben47

> nu.nl
> 
> *Deel jij de mening van de diëtisten of denk je niet dat de gezonheid achteruit gaat?*
> 
> Geef je mening!


Ik vind het een uitstekend idee. Oud politicus Wiegel zei ooit "Sinterklaas bestaat, daar zit hij" en hij wees naar Joop den Uil. Naar mijn mening bestaat hij nog, vele regeringen vonden burgers zielige mensen, die financieel geholpen moesten worden. Je ziet weat daarvan terecht is gekomen. Drie soorten mensen; de goede, die hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid nemen, de zwakke, die al die douceurtjes wel handig vinen, en de kwaden, die er lustig op los frauderen. Dat dan ten koste van hen, die echt hulp nodig hebben. Schande!

----------


## Monique85

Gezien het feit dat er zoveel mensen met overgewicht zijn, lijkt me dat de dietisten op dit gebied geen positieve invloed hebben gehad. Een ander verhaal vind ik een dieetadvies voor mensen met diabetes of andere aandoeningen. Ik zou zeggen: laat een dieetadvies door een dietist alleen op medische indicatie doen.

----------


## paling

ik vind het een slecht idee ,dit gaat tenkoste voor de mensen die diabetes zijn , de hoge heren in den haag voelen het niet in hun portemonee nee weer de laagste inkomens , pakken ze weer

----------


## Luuss0404

Er zijn veel mensen die wel eens naar een dietist zijn geweest en er nooit wat mee doen... het is voor een groot deel zelfdicipline... wel vind ik dat mensen met een aandoening of ziekte geinformeerd moeten worden over wat ze wel of niet mogen eten en dat kan best 1x vergoed worden en dat de patient dan een formulier meekrijgt met wat wel en niet en een basisplan.

----------

